# Want out of the rat race that's low paying ( not enough to live on) entry level jobs



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

My thing is... Most of the jobs that help you get out of this crazy rat race are either taylored for extroverts or I'm just not interested at all. 

Like nursing ( I don't have the passion..plus schooling is hectic...my mom is doing that now) 

Computer related jobs( not into it) 

Phlebotomy ( I'm considering it but I hate needles and the sight of blood ....Idont want to waste my money on a certificate/field I won't do well in) 

Customer service ( this is really decent. No blood ,needles and I wouldn't mind it I just have horrible phone skills. I would have to be thoroughly trained but I wouldn't mind it) 

As I get older I just want a job that won't have me laboring from dawn to dusk to the point I can't enjoy life.... 

And that won't have me working for pennies

Please help.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

I also thought about nail tech job ( I wouldn't mind nails but I hate feet) or illustration since I'm into art but it's till not what I'd want to do since is be drawing for others and not myself.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

I really want to kick myself...instead of listening to my mom about going into the medical field...I could have already been an animator making good money to sustain myself. * Heavy Sigh* 

I just don't know what to do now.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I work jobs with 6 days a week + OT just to make 700$ a week. It sucks. You get 4 days a month to live your life. I was looking for a way out, but now I don't care. I just waste time on my days off anyway. 

Have you looked into applying for a role within a government bureaucracy? Once you get in, those jobs probably require the least amount of hours for the most moolah. Maybe a custodian at a community college or university? State universities sometimes have a pool of part-time temp employees for grounds keeping and such, which could be a way in. 

How about picking up a trade and joining a union?


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

exceptionalfool said:


> I work jobs with 6 days a week + OT just to make 700$ a week. It sucks. You get 4 days a month to live your life. I was looking for a way out, but now I don't care. I just waste time on my days off anyway.
> 
> Have you looked into applying for a role within a government bureaucracy? Once you get in, those jobs probably require the least amount of hours for the most moolah. Maybe a custodian at a community college or university? State universities sometimes have a pool of part-time temp employees for grounds keeping and such, which could be a way in.
> 
> How about picking up a trade and joining a union?


For a trade i was thinking of OTA ( occupational therapy assistant) but getting in is hard gpa is kinda low... for 2.0 colleges id have to go out of state... idk but i wonder how id make it in a different state...which is where phlebotomy certificate comes in but i just dont want to waste money on a certificate i cant use because im too squeamish..

hmm..as much as id hate it idk was thinking of maybe being an art teacher lmao... uhg 
but yeah im gonna research gvernment jobs and trades.

i have found some jobs like mail clerk,scheduling center dispatcher...ect 
so well see where this goes. wish me luck.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Ive been thinking about being an art teacher but one thing i have trouble with is projecting my voice..its so quiet im straining it to speak up..idk...im 27 and feel so lost career wise.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

i kind of feel like crying. i feel i wont find that job that suits me well...I think ill just have to force myself to do a job ...just to damn survive

huuuuuuuuu -_-


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I always tell people to chase their dreams...never settle. If you want a certain career go for it.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Reverie101 said:


> Ive been thinking about being an art teacher but one thing i have trouble with is projecting my voice..its so quiet im straining it to speak up..idk...im 27 and feel so lost career wise.


Man, that's young. You have all kinds of time to try things out and get something started for yourself. I'm 34 and while I've been able to explore a lot and am somewhat on the right track now, I still think "Man I'm so old. If only I started this at 27." The next guy who is 10 years older is gonna say "If only I started at 35."

The best time to start is now and you shouldn't give up on being an art teacher only because it challenges your weaknesses. Challenging our weaknesses is probably what we were made to do. If you settle for a job that is easy and innocuous to your fears, you might just become very bored and dissatisfied eventually, not growing to your full potential.

Good luck.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I guess you have to try to enjoy your work. Like for me with physical jobs i kinda enjoy them because your mind is free to think about anything. So its like free time in a sense. Or if you want to help people, choose customer service. **** the greedy company, just do it to brighten people's and stuff. You know what i mean? Life is a ***** and most of us will slave away at jobs we despise, and a lot of us might never get friends/partners etc. So just find enjoyment in what you can. And find a passion in life, and search for some amazing people to live for!  There isnt really any other way out of it. I mean you could try to get a good career and everything, or start a business, but personally for me i feel like that stuff is just too complex and too much effort. But go for it if you really want to have a decent income. I live in Australia where the income is decent here so i dont know the struggles of having a low pay job, but i'm sure there must be some way out of it.


----------



## Glynnant90 (Dec 1, 2018)

I understand what you're going through. My advice is go with what makes you happy. Right now I'm indecisive about what to do with my life. I got a traveling job that's good, but I also want to pursue a career in the electrical field. I completed the training already it's just hard finding a job with little experience in the field. I enjoy the traveling part but the work doesn't make me happy. The biggest problem I have is the socializing part. I know that I'm a good worker but my anxiety gets in the way. So I say pursue a career in something you enjoy doing that pays well.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I dont like to be around people at work. every job I've had made me stressed and uncomfortable every day. I have just been surviving, and it's not good for my mental health. there is no good job for me. every career I wanted to do, I studied but I couldn't get started.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Kevin001 said:


> I always tell people to chase their dreams...never settle. If you want a certain career go for it.


yeah...I think i may just do Occupational therapy..its just i worry about so many thing. Like if my anxiety will act up being in a different state and alone. What if i have trouble there yaddah yaddah.
But i feel it'll be worth it.

Im trying to go armed with a phlebotomy certificate so I can work part time and make decent money(part time) if i have to.

I may have to get a 2nd job because if i get into a program by fall 2019...the current job i have ill only have about 4-5k when I leave...

but OTA will be really worth it in the end to me.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Reverie101 said:


> I really want to kick myself...instead of listening to my mom about going into the medical field...I could have already been an animator making good money to sustain myself. * Heavy Sigh*
> 
> I just don't know what to do now.


 I'm not too sure about the animator idea tbh, I know two people (one of whom was my brother) who were into 3D animation and had to move to a different career after a couple of years.

There's very little job security, tons of over time and the pay isn't that great, at least not compared to most technical jobs. My brother instead went into software testing/web development and he says it's the best decision he's ever made.

You mentioned being an Art teacher in this thread I noticed, that's not too bad from what I've heard. You can improve your voice and how you come across to other people as well, it is something you can fix, so don't worry too much about that part and just go for it I say.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Paper Samurai said:


> I'm not too sure about the animator idea tbh, I know two people (one of whom was my brother) who were into 3D animation and had to move to a different career after a couple of years.
> 
> There's very little job security, tons of over time and the pay isn't that great, at least not compared to most technical jobs. My brother instead went into software testing/web development and he says it's the best decision he's ever made.
> 
> You mentioned being an Art teacher in this thread I noticed, that's not too bad from what I've heard. You can improve your voice and how you come across to other people as well, it is something you can fix, so don't worry too much about that part and just go for it I say.


Well my actual dream is just being an artist..im working on a comic however its hard with anxiety coupled with the hours I work. Also, my focus is actually on OTA i never wanted to be an art teacher or work for someone else in their studio ... but those 2 are my main dreams. OTA will help me be the artist I desire to be.

and thanks for the shared experience after reading that guess im glad i didnt pursue animation lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

SA has definitely narrowed my job prospects without question too. I don’t work the jobs I have because I like them or they pay well, I work them because it’s what I can manage with my issues


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

> I'm just not interested at all


IMO, no matter what you do, a job is going to get boring so chase the job that pays the more.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

exceptionalfool said:


> I work jobs with 6 days a week + OT just to make 700$ a week. It sucks. You get 4 days a month to live your life. I was looking for a way out, but now I don't care. I just waste time on my days off anyway.
> 
> Have you looked into applying for a role within a government bureaucracy? Once you get in, those jobs probably require the least amount of hours for the most moolah. Maybe a custodian at a community college or university? State universities sometimes have a pool of part-time temp employees for grounds keeping and such, which could be a way in.
> 
> How about picking up a trade and joining a union?


700 bucks a week? that's a lot.. I don´t live in America but correct me if I am wrong but I heard there are people complaining that their salary is too low, 2800 a month is not bad. I live in europe .. are Americans just spoiled like that or something.. and the tax is high asf here....


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

I don't know if this will make you feel better, but there are definitely more people than you would think that have no idea what they are doing in life. There are people who make tons of money but are still deeply unhappy because they were tricked into thinking money buys happiness. Capitalism is truly a curse.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

The medical field is a safe bet. I've thought about trying radiology, although for me, I get bored to death by things that don't interest me. 

Another option, is if yoire creative and good with your hands, you can make and sell things. I think it's pretty easy to start am online business nowadays.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

KurdishFella said:


> exceptionalfool said:
> 
> 
> > I work jobs with 6 days a week + OT just to make 700$ a week. It sucks. You get 4 days a month to live your life. I was looking for a way out, but now I don't care. I just waste time on my days off anyway.
> ...


700 isn't bad at all.. plus I've already decided on my method out of this rat race and that's through a certificate program that pays Wells...then I'm gonna go for OTA. &#128578;


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

KurdishFella said:


> 700 bucks a week? that's a lot.. I don´t live in America but correct me if I am wrong but I heard there are people complaining that their salary is too low, 2800 a month is not bad. I live in europe .. are Americans just spoiled like that or something.. and the tax is high asf here....


Would you rather work 12 hours a day 6 days a week to make that, or 8 hours a day Monday through Friday to make that or double that? That's the perspective I am speaking from. Not all jobs are created equal.

700$ a week is enough for me, personally, but it depends on what kind of life you want to live. In America everyone's got their hands in your pockets, and I'd say the reality is that your love life, evolutionary success and happiness is held hostage by all the things you can't afford - all the financial security and comfort and status you can't offer your wife, kids, etc. So there is the pride and egoism and reality that comes with that. If European culture doesn't have this aspect to it than I would be curious to know what people value and aspire to in its place, and why.


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

exceptionalfool said:


> Man, that's young. You have all kinds of time to try things out and get something started for yourself. I'm 34 and while I've been able to explore a lot and am somewhat on the right track now, I still think "Man I'm so old. If only I started this at 27." The next guy who is 10 years older is gonna say "If only I started at 35."
> 
> The best time to start is now and you shouldn't give up on being an art teacher only because it challenges your weaknesses. Challenging our weaknesses is probably what we were made to do. If you settle for a job that is easy and innocuous to your fears, you might just become very bored and dissatisfied eventually, not growing to your full potential.
> 
> Good luck.


There are certain jobs that you are too old to go for. Some careers are very selective and one second of hesitation will find you off the career track without skills, working dead end jobs with nasty people and you'll wonder what happened to cause you to be surrounded by people so different from those you knew when you were in school.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

asittingducky said:


> There are certain jobs that you are too old to go for. Some careers are very selective and one second of hesitation will find you off the career track without skills, working dead end jobs with nasty people and you'll wonder what happened to cause you to be surrounded by people so different from those you knew when you were in school.


What are some examples of jobs like this? For every one, I know there is someone, somewhere, older than me who did it. Maybe Google or Facebook wouldn't hire them, or they couldn't get in the track to become an executive at a fortune 500, but who cares? If someone can go to prison for 15-20 years, get out and make it happen for themselves, it makes you wonder why anyone even bothers speaking to barriers like this. Life isn't a one-size-fits-all pajama bottom and anyone resigned to what you're saying isn't gonna get anywhere.

I haven't focused on my life until recently because I made the mistake of chasing a love interest on the other side of the world, but luckily for me I'm not on my knees begging for any employer to accept me. I have a skill and two careers now, and things are moving forward. I usually find myself working with good people, we just work really long hours together for low pay in the manufacturing sector of my trade.


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

@exceptionalfool,
Usually it's life that forces people's hand on careers. I mean even if you decide to be one of those "live to work" people you can gamble your time and money and still end up realizing life doesn't wait for you. It could be family, having kids, health, not wanting to die alone, a disaster, a bad actor, you name it. That's why I feel it's more common for kids fresh out of school because generally speaking more of them (not everybody, this is just in general) can put off life events and responsibilities.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Canadian Brotha said:


> SA has definitely narrowed my job prospects without question too. I don't work the jobs I have because I like them or they pay well, I work them because it's what I can manage with my issues


That's the brutal truth for a lot of us unfortunately.


----------



## ideasunlimitedonline (Apr 11, 2019)

Reverie101 said:


> My thing is... Most of the jobs that help you get out of this crazy rat race are either taylored for extroverts or I'm just not interested at all.
> 
> Like nursing ( I don't have the passion..plus schooling is hectic...my mom is doing that now)
> 
> ...


Hey Reverie, hopefully I can help. I have not only social anxiety issues, but I also have high functioning autism. I still can hold a job down and still do my best to work on my social skills. I recommend looking into remote/work from home positions. I'm pretty lucky in that the company I work for has group chats so it isn't so lonely. We do a lot of customer service, selling and social media type projects, so if you're interested go ahead and PM me. We can try and figure something out.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

*Hi *



ideasunlimitedonline said:


> Hey Reverie, hopefully I can help. I have not only social anxiety issues, but I also have high functioning autism. I still can hold a job down and still do my best to work on my social skills. I recommend looking into remote/work from home positions. I'm pretty lucky in that the company I work for has group chats so it isn't so lonely. We do a lot of customer service, selling and social media type projects, so if you're interested go ahead and PM me. We can try and figure something out.


Hey thanks for replying. i will PM you. I have been looking into work fom home jobs I'll PM you in just a bit.


----------

